# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  A duhet te largohet EDI RAMA

## Der Albaner

Nje nga temat me problematike ka qene dhe venja ne pyetje e qendrimit te Edi Rames ne postin e Kryebashkiakut te Tiranes.
Une per vehte mendoj se nje njeri me te afte nuk mund i vije Tiranes pse?
Te gjithe jemi deshmitare te nje revolucioni qe po behet ne Kryeqytet dhe te gjithe mburremi me kete,dhe per mendimin tim meriten kryesore e ka vetem Rama. Tirana gjithmone e me shume po i ngjan nje metropoli me permasa europiane. te mos harrojme qe nje autor Gjerman (Peter Scholl Latour) ne nje liber te tijin qe e kishte shkruajtur kur kishte ndermarre nje udhetim ne Ballkan ne 1994 Tiranen e barazonte me kryeqytetin e Mongolise.Pra te mos lejojme qe per interesa te njerit apo te tjetrit Rama te largohet nga posti i tij.

----------


## Enkela B.

edi rama nuk ehste mire te largohet, dhe nuk duhet te largohet sepse ai i ka bere shume ndryshime kryeqytetit tone. ne qytetet e tjera e kerkojne edi ramen e ne tirane duan ta hekin. kjo nuk ehste fer.

----------


## Idmon

NUK E KUPTOJ PSE DUHET TE LARGOHET EDI RAMA APO SE DO TOSI ME SALEN ATA MUND TE DUAN POR NUK DUAN QYTETARET E TIRANES QE TE IK EDI RAMA NGA DREJTIMI I BASHKISE SE TIRANES .MEGJITHE ATE LE TE GJYKOJE VETE POPULLI I TIRANES  N. Q. S E SHEH TE ARSYSHME LE TA HEQE POR NUK BESOJ SE ESHTE KY OPINION  NGA QYTETARET E TIRANES .

----------


## Berti

A e ka njeri ate tregimin kryeveper te Edi Rames :i habitur!: NA HIQI BREKET?Doja ta lexoja.Me kane thene qe eshte me te vertete nje veper arti..........

----------


## MENI

Eshte mire qe politika te mos e zgjasi shume kete muhabet...sepse ne ju mbushte mendja Edit te beje ndonje parti te re ....do krijoj probeme per kokat e medha te politikes sone.

----------


## Berti

E kush na qenkerkan keto"KOKA TE MEDHA"?

Te kish pasur Shqipria "Koka te medha"nuk do te gjendej sot ne kete llum

----------


## Berti

Përshpirtje për Edi Ramën në "ditën e Enverit"

Bledi KASMI

E veja e diktatorit u rishfaq dje në media përmes një interviste, në të cilën ajo jepte gjykimet e saj politike.

Në ditën e 16 tetorit, përvjetorit të Enver Hoxhës, ndryshe nga herët e tjera, Nexhmija nuk ka pasur në qendër të prononcimeve të saj mediatike vlerësimet për bashkëshortin, një ritual, të cilin ajo e kryen në çdo përvjetor. Nexhmija nuk ka thirrur as kamerat për ta ndjekur në homazhet që ajo bënte deri vjet në varrin e të shoqit. Kësaj here në qendër të saj kanë qenë "përshpirtjet" për Edi Ramën.

Në qendër të vëmendjes të 16 tetorit, Nexhmija ka vendosur kryetarin e Bashkisë së Tiranës. Ajo ka zbuluar tek kryetari i Bashkisë së kryeqytetit aftësitë dhe vlerat intelektuale, dhe u ka kujtuar banorëve të hershëm të Tiranës, se Edi Rama po e sjell Tiranën në identitet, se ky njeri po e ndërton Tiranën. Vlerësimet e Nexhmijes janë thuajse të njëjta me ato që ajo i bënte dikur ish-kryetarit të Komitetit Ekzekutiv të Tiranës, Xhemal Tafaj, për të cilin shpesh thoshte se po e bënte "Tiranën si Kajro" apo të ngjashme me vlerësimet që bënte për kryetarin tjetër të Komitetit Ekzekutiv të Tiranës, Pirro Kondi.

Përtej ngjashmërisë që Nexhmija shikon mes ish-kryetarit të Komitetit Ekzekutiv dhe Edi Ramës, bashkëshortja e diktatorit i ka kthyer kryebashkiakut edhe borxhin e organizimit të festës së Pezës, festë që kryebashkiaku e shndërroi në një manifestim të enverizmit në vendin, i cili kërkon të afrohet me Bashkimin Europian.

Dalja hapur e bashkëshortes së diktatorit në krah të Edi Ramës, i jep këtij të fundit jo pak pikë në radhët e mbështetësve nostalgjikë të diktaturës, ndërsa e identifikon kryebashkiakun e Tiranës, si një pjesë të së kaluarës. Fushata e Nexhmijes, e cila është pjesë e një fushate histerike mediatike dhe politike pro Edi Ramës, edhe kur ky i fundit përmbyt afro gjysmën e Tiranës, të ndihmon për të identifikuar jo vetëm përkrahësit e kryebashkiakut, por të ndihmon për të identifikuar edhe backgraundin e pjesëve më ekstreme të politikës.

Nexhmija së bashku me Enverin gjatë gjithë viteve të sundimit i servirën këtij vendi me politikat e ndjekura një ndarje të pashembullt, që koha po provon se edhe pse kanë kaluar më shumë se 12 vjet nga 1990, pasojat janë të vështira që të shërohen. Nexhmija i serviri shqiptarëve dje, me 16 tetor, një tjetër figurë të ngjashme me atë të diktatorit, atë të Edi Ramës. Përzgjedhja nuk është e rastësishme, është e njëjta përzgjedhje që i premton shqiptarëve ndarjen dhe konfliktin. Nëse Edi Rama nuk do ti kishte aftësitë që çmon e veja e diktatorit, atëhere ajo do të heshte, nuk do tia servirte këtë figurë Tiranës, ashtu sikur ka bërë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve tranzicion, ku nuk ka gjetur tek asnjë nga figurat politike, "pastruesin e lanës".

----------


## Tironsja

Edushka duhet te largohet ene me vrap biles.
Do ishte mire te futej me noi qender rehabilitimi per disa kohe,per te miren e vet ja them.



Ps.Enkela nuk e di jan akoma lajmet e diteve te permbytjes se Tiranes tek Tele Norba.Kontrollo dhe shikoji ,pastaj flasim bashke. Do e kerkosh apo jo dhe ti te te  "zbukurohet" qyteti me flamurin e homoseksualizmit.

----------


## XimiD

Ti kot  e  ke kte  goc tirone me  duket , me mire  ta  kishe  goc  tropoje, se  po  te  ishe  goc Tirone  dhe  ta  kishe  pa  Tironen  sa e  bukur  eshte tani nuk  do  shkruaje  keshtu. Dhe  per permbytjet ato  nuk  i  beri  Edi  Rama  se besoj  qe  e  di  qe  nuk  eshte  kaq  idiot  as  ai  as njeri  tjeter qe ti  beje grope vetes. Hajt  shnet !

----------


## XimiD

Perkrahje  te  fuqishme  EDI  RAMES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tironsja

o XimiD

Tironse apo Tropojane per mu eshte isoj.Mbi te gjitha jam Shqiptare.Un Tironen e kom pa, dhe asgje sme ka ber pershtypje vetem flamujt e homoseksualit qe ka ngjyros gjithe ndertesat.

Qe Edi Rama eshte IDIOT ajo dihet boterish.Mos e perkrah shum se do dyshojn njerzia se ke ndonje ngjashmeri ne shijet seksuale.

shnet e men ne kok 
uron Tironsja.

----------


## ornament

Tironsja, ti je SKEPtare ose SHQEPtare, pa dyshim e tille.
Edi Rama eshte kryetari Bashkise, si i tille i ZGJEDH me VOTA, ket mos Harroni. Ai s'mund te hiqet nga nje vendim qeverie, sepse nuk eshte caktuar me vendim qeverie.

----------


## Tironsja

Ornament
Un spo pretendoj qe me anen e forumit t'ju heqim kryetarin tuaj te dashur,mos u frikso.
Thjesht secili nga ne po jep mendimin e vet,megjithate un te kujtoj qe Kryetarin e Bashkis e ka ne dor per ta hequr dhe Kryeministri.
Arsyet:
1.Papergjeshmeri ne detyre
2.Paftesi fizike dhe mendore (kjo e fundit i pershtate Edushkes)
3.Shkelje Kushtetute.
Pra, Ai hiqen me vendim te Qeverise, por Qeveria nuk ka te drejt te caktoj njeri tjeter por shpall zgjedhje te reja.

shnet Tironsja.

----------


## MEDEA

o tironse...kot per kuriozitet ciles rryme politike i perket ti????
se po qe per demokrate...ik ziu me tosin ai osht kot......kurse edi rama eshte njeriu i popullit...na hapi syt....as mos e ver ne dyshim!
sa per ato shijet seksuale....nuk besoj se jane te verteta....edhe po te ishin.....puna e tij..... juve çju duhet???????

sjemi ne shekullin e 5 qe ti gjykojme njerzit nga preferencat sexuale...pak civilizim te lutem...! je rritur ene mes tirones pale!

APO TE KA PRISH KIOSKEN E BABES EEEE??????'

----------


## Tironsja

Medea  :buzeqeshje: 
Me ke ber te qesh ne 12 te nates.
E di si mu duk ky shkrimi jot?Si vjershat qe i thureshin Enverit.
Ca thu ti mi ejjjj se na habite.Kush ja hapi syt popullit mi?
Kaq posht paske qen ti mi goc(nqs je femer) sa te paska hap syt Edi Rama 1 cop zgjebaraku qe bridhte rrugve te Parisit sa ne nji social ne tjetrin,me thonjt te gjata si vampir e kok pa lar 3 jav rrjesht?
Kto jan fakte e s'po i shpik un.I kemi par te gjith te filmuar apo ne foto jeten e Kryepederastit te Shqiperis.
Si ke kurajon dhe ofendon Shqiptaret?Dmth sipas teje po mos ishte Edi ne do kishim vdek me sy mbyll?

Sa per ato felliqsirat qe ben ky "njeriu i popullit" me nji burr tjeter jam e sigurt qe asnji Shqiptar nuk do ti vlersonte.Un nuk gjykoj njeri nga preferencat seksuale por dhe te udhehiqem nga nje pederast,i cmendur (te informoj qe ka arritur te cmendi dhe ex gruan e tij ,nje vajz e shkelqyer dhe aktore e talentuar Matilda Makocin) un s'do ta pranoja kurre.

Nejse Medea se per Edin ka shum me fol,por un do te sugjeroja qe te lexoje 1 nga "kryeveprat" e tij qe te mesosh me shum per ket qe te paska hap syt, "Ina Ina hiqi breket" qe nga titulli duket qe ka talent djali.

Ps.Nuk kam kioska un Medea po kam Hotel qe Edi ska menere me i prish.

shnet e menje te kthjellet.

----------


## MEDEA

me vjen shume keq tironse po qeke kot fare. edi rama eshte njeri me kulture e me vizion...qe kur fillon te flase ...di me i lidh dy fjale...jo si ai tropojsi juj qe ka 20 vjet n tiron...e tall ****** i madh e i vogel kur hap gojen me fol ai!!!! 

nuk du me u zgjat me diskutime te kota....po te pyes ty atehere:
SIPAS TEJE KUSH DUHET TE JETE KRYETAR BASHKIE I TIRANES?????????????
DUA VETEM NJE EMER E NJE MBIEMER...PER ATE QE MENDON TI SE ESHTE I DENJE PER KETE POST...MOS I BI NGA KINA KUR TE JAPESH PERGJIGJEN!

LE QE KUJT I PLASI SE CA DO TI........... EDI ESHTE AKOMA KRYETAR BASHKIE...E ASHTU QOFTE EDHE PER CA KOHE.....SA TE ZHDUKI CA FUNDRRINA....QE PO I MORIN FRYMEN TIRANES...E SPO LEN I **** VEN PA NGRIT KIOSKA.....

sa per ate punen e vjershes se xhaxhit.....ne i bojm vetem vjersha....ai i pari juj i ka fyt termometrin n **** kur ka pas temperatur.....

take it easy plake.......e mos u nxef shum!

----------


## Berti

Kam qejf qe heren tjeter,Blendi Gonxhe e Edvin  Rama te hapin jo me Liqenin por Ujerat e zeza.Ti hyje m.... ne goje ca prototipeve.......................

----------


## Redi

Nuk eshte problemi aty.

po te kishte ndodhur nje gje e tille gjate qeverisjes se Berishes, do te ishte bere nami ne media dhe cfare nuk do te kishin lene pa shkruar.
Ndersa tani u pa qarte qe organet e medias u moren me teper me mbrojtjen e figures se Rames sesa me hallin e te permbyturve.

----------


## Tironsja

Perkundrazi Medea tipa si ti me sjellin ne humor.Ne te njejten kohe me dhimsesh por spo me plas shum (po perdor gjuhen tende) se kur u ndan kto na ran.
Nuk kam ndermend te bej debat me ty se me duket humbje kohe.Ca kisha me ti thon ti thash me lart.
Faji ishte i atij Tropojanit qe nuk udhehoqi sic duhet, qe tju shunte me fis e me far ju Funderrinat dhe klysht e kuq qe ngrini kok sot duke ,na ber te pazevendesueshem nji pederast me kartel.

Ps.Me vjen mir qe te pakten e pranon qe Enveri ka qen pede,dhe i pelqente te bente cdo gje me b....

----------


## Benyy

uuuuuu sa thelle qenki futur mo me kete Edi Ramen?!!!!!¨
Une se besoj. qe as gjysma e Tiranes qe u mbyt ,te jete futur kaq thelle sa qenki futur ju¨!! Po nejse se po provoj te futem dhe une nje cik mbase di te notoj.
Per dijeni une s jam as nga Tirana as nga Tropoja ne fakt as nga Shqiperia e kufijve te tanishem shteteror, por ne momente te tilla sic i ndodhi apo e beri Edi Rama  apo banda e tij me Tiranen, ska rendesi kjo, do jepte dorheqje dhe kryeministri i nje shteti ,jo me nje kryetar bashkie.
Po ja qe atje i thone Shqiperi dhe nuk ik as Edi e as kurrkushi sepse  i duhet kenduar kengen njehere edhe atij per ate ngjyrosjen e atyre pak objekteve, per te permysur pataj gjysmen e qytetit.
Une nuk e di nese ka degjuar kush nga ju dhe pare me sy ate fjalen  etij ate dite ne Tv.Mund te them se njeri me skandaloz dhe me te ndyre ne jeten time s kam pare.Po qe nuk la gje pa permendur me lesh e c lesh e ca nuk tha, dhe per cudi akoma shof qe njerezia akoma i thurkan hymne ketij njeriu qe vetem per ate fjale te mbajtur (natyrisht nese fjale do te mund te quhej)s do te meritonte me voten e nje njeriu qe nje cik edukat politike do kishte them, se per pa te paska akoma  sa te duash.
Epo mir se me kulte jemi mesuar me kulte do vijojme , rreth e qark do i biem botes dhe preshin do fitojme....

Shpresoj per kete te ha nje te share te kendeshme nga ju kengetaret e Edi Rames qe pas gjithe asaj boje qe harxhoi dhe mire beri  ca kiosqe qe rrezoi, i beri gjemen Tiranes... 

Nuk jam  me Salen jo mos u hamendeni fare...

----------

